
Can the MacBook Pro replace your iPad? - plg
http://www.speirs.org/blog/2015/11/30/can-the-macbook-pro-replace-your-ipad
======
ankurdhama
Dude OS X is way way more powerful then iOS in any way. Example: Using
virtualbox or other virtualization tools I can run any OS (even android) on
Macbook pro and OS X.

In the end it depends on what kind of work you are doing on the system.

